# Second Gen Fog-light install WITHOUT Fog-light Switch & Cable (Is It Possible??)



## Cocoabeans (Apr 18, 2018)

Just wondering if it is possible to hard wire the fog-light connections into the headlight connection so that they run at the same time as the headlights, *without* installing the fog-light switch and cable. I'm having a hard time locating the right materials for the latter, so I thought that I could just splice the cable into the headlight cable as a shortcut...Any advice on the matter would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## booyakashao (Dec 7, 2018)

I believe it's possible. What would happen is you would tap into the headlight fuse. There should be kits that do this if you look around.


----------



## Cocoabeans (Apr 18, 2018)

I'm a look into it if you come across any links I'd appreciate it.


----------

